# Good acoustic place in east GTA?



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Question for acoustic guitar fans in the GTA... I just scored a Washburn acoustic via Craigslist and apart from desperately needing some new strings, I'd just like someone to give it the once over, set it up if need be. The action seems a wee bit high and the neck could use an adjustment, I think... the guitar hasn't been played much in the last while, I'm guessing. I am more familiar with electric guitars and I'd rather a pro look at my new guitar, make sure it's cool. 

So.... any recommendations for an acoustic repair shop in the GTA, preferably in the east end? I'm east-central and I'd like to make a change away from my local guy (or from L & M on Bloor)... anyone know about Scarborough Music? They seem to have a pretty strong acoustic section and they're not far away. I don't want to go to the 12th Fret because they're expensive. Any other place I'm not aware of?

Any and all replies appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

No one? What a shame. Guess I'm on my own. Maybe I'll hit the Fret. They aren't cheap but at least the know what they're doing.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I've never tried them for repairs but maybe give Ring Music a try, they seem to sell a lot of acoustics there. Ask about their prices for repairs and set ups.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Kenmac, thanks for responding. I'll try 'em out... this is the Ring on Harbord, you mean? Or maybe there's another out your (our) way? In any case, I'll Google 'em up. Much obliged, man - cheers!


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

ring was always the acoustic store for toronto back in the day (15 years ago), i know that's where don ross used to go, good enough for him = good enough for me. the twelfth fret has a great reputation, but i've not gotten anything done there myself. best of luck, finding a good tech is a horrible journey. i've just sent my main guitar to calgary, where there's a fellow i know will do it right. it's my number 1, so it gets the best.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks, suttree. Maybe I'll drop it by Ring, see how they do. I'm curious about some of the electrics they've gotten in lately and I wouldn't mind checking out a few of them again. It's true, finding a good guitar tech, acoustic or electric or both, ain't an easy task. A lot of it is about building up a relationship and a good level of trust - not something acquired overnight.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Yep, the one on Harbord Street. :smile:


Maxer said:


> Kenmac, thanks for responding. I'll try 'em out... this is the Ring on Harbord, you mean? Or maybe there's another out your (our) way? In any case, I'll Google 'em up. Much obliged, man - cheers!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

The 12th Fret on the Danforth is great but you need time to use their shop. They always have a long wait time. The work is top notch though.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Guys, thanks for the suggestions - it's appreciated.

In the end I went to the 12th Fret, as I felt that they know their stuff. A long time ago I lived in Guelph and one day I took an old '71 Guild S-100 to Guelph Music, where I met Grant McNeil, one of the principal guys behind the 12th Fret. He took my guitar back to Toronto and did a fair bit of restorative stuff on it (new frets and tuners, among other things - the battered guitar had been played a great deal in the first ten years of her life, long before she ever came into my hands - and then I used it as my one and only guitar for maybe five years before it became obvious that she dearly needed some emergency TLC). When I got it back from Grant some weeks later, it looked and played better than ever. It was worth the dough to me, even though at the time it was a lot of money for a somewhat impoverished university student to pony up. So I never had any doubts as to the quality of their work. I just like to shop around, you know?

Well, yesterday I saw Grant again, and time has been kind to him. He seems very much the same to me as he looked two decades ago. He wouldn't remember me but I certainly did him. Anyway, I took my Washburn up to the second floor and came away very impressed with the time this one fellow Scott took to carefully examine the guitar inside and out with his extended mirror... then he pronounced the required work relatively minor, tallied up a bill and informed me that I'd get a call in "early October." Sounds good to me... yeah, it's not a rapid turn-around by any means, but on the other hand I'd really rather they not rush.

Man, there are some nice guitars there, though. Saw an extremely cool LP type with a hollow steel body that was pure killer. The thing had been aged down to look like some divinely rusty old contraption but it just oozed mojo like nobody's business. No price tag, and I sure as hell wasn't going to tease myself by asking.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

glad you had a good experience. grant certainly knows his stuff, no question. the guitar you're describing sounds like a trussart. they're typically 3-6 thousand dollars, if i remember correctly.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2007)

+1 that was definitely a James Trussart. They had one of his Teles on the wall for a long time and it was IIRC about $4k. Guitar Player reviewed his Tele last year. You might find the review online.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Yep, I think that was it. There was a metal Tele style hanging right next to it, also by Trussart. Beautiful stuff... like playable art. Not to everyone's tastes but I certainly found them to be striking. Wonder how they sound. Well, I'll probably never know. I'm more used to spending a tenth of that on a guitar and they're almost always used. But it's nice to window shop sometimes.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

everyone laughs when i tell them this: i played one a few years back that a buyer/seller friend of mine was trying to unload in my direction. it was a great guitar, great tone, great playability... it smelled terrible. i know, everyone asks "who smells a guitar?"... answer, me


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Now you have me insanely curious... what exactly did it smell like, I wonder? The ones I was admiring yesterday certainly didn't stink. LOL! What, had it been cured in a puddle of urine or something?


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

suttree said:


> i know, everyone asks "who smells a guitar?"... answer, me


I totally smell my guitars. And cases that smell too strong really put me off. There, my dirty little secret is out...


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

Maxer said:


> Now you have me insanely curious... what exactly did it smell like, I wonder? The ones I was admiring yesterday certainly didn't stink. LOL! What, had it been cured in a puddle of urine or something?


the one i played smelled like old rust, but not in a good way


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Interesting, thanks for replying. I dunno, neither of the two axes I saw on the weekend (and I was inches away from them and in the case of the LP I actually took it off the wall to check its heft and even briefly strummed it) smelled of anything, actually.

But I know what you guys mean about cases smelling too much... especially new ones... I guess it's the glues still curing or the poly fibres still off-gassing, much like a new car's interior.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well, i've only played the one, it might have been exposed to something? not sure, i don't have much of a sample group, i'm afraid. went to toronto on saturday, meant to get to 12th fret, but it didn't happen. went to capsule, they have an insanely light broadcaster in shoreline, if anyone's on the hunt for a nice guitar.


----------

